# Massive gear auction in Canada



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

Lots of boutique 90s stuff, no vintage stuff. Definitely see some things I'd want.


https://www.ableauctions.ca/auction...reY8wGteGrKLHdmostYDU-wSJrzJUGfClDYuTRFbQOn8E


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy hell that prs collection. Ive wanted that Dragon model since I saw it. Unobtanium. A few private stocks in there too.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

That's a lot of nice gear. Wish I was local to take advantage.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

That’s a collection!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Where in Canada? Not the specific address, just the general area / province?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Appears to be in BC


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Where in Canada? Not the specific address, just the general area / province?


Looks to be in Burnaby, BC.

edit* same timing as dwagar. lol


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, I could probably attend that. But I hate auctions, there's always some smart ass who wants it more than you by $0.50 or so.

Multiple parties pursuing one product makes no sense to me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooley-Dooley! Wow!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

There are some great pieces in there that will (presumably) be a bit more affordable too. That crushed velvet Bad Cat head and cab were pretty striking.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

There's some very cool stuff there. The Matamp MiniMat caught my eye. I'm happy it's not in Toronto or I may have had to take a line of credit out on my house to but the stuff I liked


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

250 guitars, 150 amps, hundreds effects pedals, all collected over the past 30 years. 

This must be the "_limited guitar and Randy Rhoads 'Blizard of Oz' _"


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Looks to be in Burnaby, BC.
> 
> edit* same timing as dwagar. lol


If I’m going that far out of my way, I may as well just go to Australia and start a new life as a bogan lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> Yeah, I could probably attend that. But I hate auctions, there's always some smart ass who wants it more than you by $0.50 or so.
> 
> Multiple parties pursuing one product makes no sense to me.


You mean like in buying a house?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This has been advertised far and wide, social media, gear forums etc. By the time you pay the buyer’s premium, taxes, and storage until you can find a courier who will pack it then ship you can almost pay double your bid. There are always lots of newbies to auctions who drive up the bids online. You can count on some experts on site for the auction who will snap up any good deals with a last minute bid that can’t be countered online. The only way to find deals at auctions is to attend in person or find a poorly advertised auction.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

.................................................................................DECENT


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

1SweetRide said:


> You mean like in buying a house?


Yup, exactly. Won't do it that way, never.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this ONE person's "collection" or the property of multiple individuals, or even stores?

One of the things that caught my eye was the Cornish pedalboard. You don't see many of those around, unless you're a "name" player. Most of the other stuff mere mortals can buy. They better not have alimony payments and a mortgage on top of that, but it's generally available in a store somewhere. Cornish boards are made specially for YOU, and cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Surprisingly large amount of Rockman stuff in there.

That purple Wolfgang is aaaaaaaawful nice too....


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

That collection of amps is incredible!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pete Cornish, yeah... wasn't he the guy who did Gilmour's pedalboard?

Either way, I wanna know if this is one guy's stuff, too. OR a music store closing.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ohh... there is also a Trainwreck head... And a Suhr Fretless electric.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> This has been advertised far and wide, social media, gear forums etc. By the time you pay the buyer’s premium, taxes, and storage until you can find a courier who will pack it then ship you can almost pay double your bid. There are always lots of newbies to auctions who drive up the bids online. You can count on some experts on site for the auction who will snap up any good deals with a last minute bid that can’t be countered online. The only way to find deals at auctions is to attend in person or find a poorly advertised auction.


That's what I figured too. Everything's going to go above normal used prices unless it's something no one wants but I haven't seen anything in that category. There will also be bidders from around the world. In essence, you're competing with the global market. Are you sure there's a storage cost and buyer's premium to be added to the sale price?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> That's what I figured too. Everything's going to go above normal used prices unless it's something no one wants but I haven't seen anything in that category. There will also be bidders from around the world. In essence, you're competing with the global market. Are you sure there's a storage cost and buyer's premium to be added to the sale price?


Yes, read the terms on the site. This is local to me. I have bought from them before. You have to have any items off site by the end of the following day or they charge very high storage fees per day.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

wraub said:


> Lots of boutique 90s stuff, no vintage stuff. Definitely see some things I'd want.
> 
> 
> https://www.ableauctions.ca/auction...reY8wGteGrKLHdmostYDU-wSJrzJUGfClDYuTRFbQOn8E



Where ? I read On-Line


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, some really awesome gear there.

Funny, some of the starting big prices are kind of in line with the market, while some are extremely low.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

MetalTele79 said:


> There's some very cool stuff there. The Matamp MiniMat caught my eye. I'm happy it's not in Toronto or I may have had to take a line of credit out on my house to but the stuff I liked


I was already trying to think of the amount I'd request, then I read it's in Langley. Damn. Toronto never seems to get any good guitar related events.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I want that red Matchless head


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Able auctions has their main location in Langley BC I believe. that would be about 45 minutes from our home.
As others have mentioned, there is the 17% "fee" on top of winning bid which could bump up a PRS of CS guitar by alot depending on final bid. A $4K final bid would have another $680 added, plus 12% taxes here in BC. There are a few gems in the amp department that I would not mind picking up. I would not need to ship and I can physically inspect this week pre auction. Would likely be one of those last minute buys for me as I think many pieces will be over bid. Already approved by the chief of staff here at home to go if I want to. Will update if I actually go and check things out pre auction.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would pay that on a 4k final bid for a 14k build happily.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> I would pay that on a 4k final bid for a 14k build happily.


me too if that would be the end result!


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

@Kerry Brown - can probably make a few extra bucks from the rest of us here


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Choo5440 said:


> @Kerry Brown - can probably make a few extra bucks from the rest of us here


It's a two hour drive in the middle of my work week.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> It's a two hour drive in the middle of my work week.


Charge for your time?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Charge for your time?


I'm working the day of and the next two days


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am liking the Alex Lifeson H&K head. No way I can swing it, but if I could have.......


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank God I am nowhere near that auction and will be on the road delivering briefs all day Friday so there is no way I can check in. 

That Santana signature would sound heavenly through the Z Wreck


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

Only distance and available funds are keeping me from that Trainwreck. 

Mainly the funds, though.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

wraub said:


> Only distance and available funds are keeping me from that Trainwreck.
> 
> Mainly the funds, though.


You spotted it as well, eh? I don't know exactly how many of those were made but it's up there with Dumble, probably less than Dumble...
I would guess this would sell for several tens of thousands $ worth?


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

This is quite the collection! The collection to end all marriages. Several pieces here indicate the owner/seller was part of a Beatles tribute band.

I did some number crunching vs Reverb sold listings and most of the good stuff is already close to used values and that doesnt account for the 17% seller fee + tax.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I signed up and have 6 items bookmarked. A couple of master build strats have my attention that I will bid on and also a couple of amps.
I see several of the nice items are already over bid ( imo) when you include the 29% addition ( fee / taxes combined).
Online bidding makes it too easy for a nervous finger. 
I am hoping some of the amps stay local as once you add shipping to foriegn countries that will really push up the purchase price.
A couple CS strats as well with no COA, hopefully that keeps their $$ down a little. 
I decided not to go and preview today or tomorrow. The close up online images are enough for me to make my desicion. Plus I think it will be a real zoo trying to get close to a piece of gear.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

2N1305 said:


> You spotted it as well, eh? I don't know exactly how many of those were made but it's up there with Dumble, probably less than Dumble...
> I would guess this would sell for several tens of thousands $ worth?


There was one on reverb for $55,000 US...but it sold.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

So, I'll come clean. It's my collection of gear for sale. Clearly I've been suffering from GAS for awhile. But until you own 3 warehouses full of gear, and you're going back-and-forth between them searching for that elusive piece of gear to find that elusive tone, you don't have much of a problem.
Now you may realize that I've posted in the past about Epiphones, Peavey Bandits, Katanas and such. It was really all a ruse to have you common folk accept me as one of your own. I like the internet as it allows me to mingle with the riff raff, but not actually share the same physical space as them.
So, you may ask, why am I selling? Well, I'm glad you asked. With the proceeds of the sale, I'll be buying a private island in the Caribbean and a high-end ukulele.
Sayonara suckers!

EDIT: my team of highy qualified and expensive lawyers have advised me to include that I am prone to using satire.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

wraub said:


> There was one on reverb for $55,000 US...but it sold.


The Climax isn’t quite the same as a real Trainwreck. The were built under license by Gerald Weber. Nowhere near as collectable. Probably worth $2k Tops. Here is one that sold for $1600.

1999 Kendrick Trainwreck Climax Combo Amplifier SOLD


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Ha, I'm local to this auction. Not going to take a work day off to indulge in GAS, though.
Whoever is a PRS or vintage pointy guitar kinda guy will be in heaven, though.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Go to this auction and miss the Saturday garage sales? Not a chance.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

player99 said:


> Go to this auction and miss the Saturday garage sales? Not a chance.


Do you ever find anything?


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Funny watching people overpay for stuff they could get on Reverb for less.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Some silly pricing going on with overpayment plus the 30% fees to get tagged on yet. Maybe towards the end of the day tomorrow the big spenders won’t have any money left.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I put down max bids on two items, and think the winning bid ended more than double what I had. Eesh.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

An SG standard just sold for $3100


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

murraythek said:


> An SG standard just sold for $3100


Production number 00001?

Holy hell... im gonna start auctioning of my stuff.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Just curious. Do you know if anyone got a good price on anything? I didn't register so I can't see what things sold for.


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

I registered and can't see what stuff sold for either, but I'm watching the online live. The Mike Bloomfield LP went for $12 or 13000. The Slash Appetite for Destruction LP went for $18000. I think a LP R9 went for $6000, so after fees you can find it cheaper elsewhere. The pedals might be a good deal if you actually like all the ones in a group lot. I put down max bid on an item and of course did not win. The prices don't really make sense because they're the same or higher than usual, maybe it's a psychological bidding frenzy thing. If you're out of province, you only have to pay 5% GST rather than the full 12%, but still add 17% fee and for shipping handling. Even if the tax is a business write-off, I don't see a reseller making much profit at these winning prices.

Yesterday the preview didn't have a lot of people, maybe 20 in the entire warehouse. It was nice being able to handle all the guitars. The condition of the items were mostly new, but there were a couple that were rough and the condition did not show in pics. Like the black Rickenbacker McGuinn model had significant finish checking all over and didn't look well taken care of. I don't think any of the amps are tested either, so people are probably overpaying unless they're bidding on a rarity.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I tried bidding on the two 1985 PRS standards, but think the bidding went passed 7500+


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

now if only we could somehow squeeze in a quick "live" add on the auction site for the CGF and have all the disappointed bidders buy up everything that is for sale today on the forum. May as well add the 17% fee on top as they are all expecting that anyway


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The one thing I was interested in was the Vibroverb, what did that go for?


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammerhands said:


> The one thing I was interested in was the Vibroverb, what did that go for?


I dont believe that has sold yet.


----------



## Super II (Sep 11, 2021)

If it was the Vibroverb at item #428, it sold for $2350


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

Super II said:


> If it was the Vibroverb at item #428, it sold for $2350


To someone in Michigan


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

The Hendrix V went for 9k. PRS double neck 8k iirc, Gibson SG double neck 7k - those are ok deals. Some of the winning bids are pretty ridiculous, at least for the stuff I know the prices of. Hofner violin bass, not vintage (probably from the 2000's) went for $3000 plus fees, which is too much. A couple Japanese Gretsches went for $2500-3000, and I can find those on Craigslist or Reverb without paying a buyer's fee. The descriptions must be vague on purpose to mislead people into thinking they're buying a vintage item.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Super II said:


> If it was the Vibroverb at item #428, it sold for $2350


That's a good deal. I would have bid $2700.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammerhands said:


> That's a good deal. I would have bid $2700.


Plus the 17% seller fee and tax.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

murraythek said:


> Plus the 17% seller fee and tax.


I know, $3600 all-in, plus I would need to get my BC contact (who wasn't available and therefore I didn't bid) to pick it up and eventually get it to me.

If the auction house offered to figure out the shipping I would have bid.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

If you were local and know the market as it has evolved over COVID, there were deals to be had. However, a lot of the most popular gear had an obvious fan base attached to it and was purchased at or very near market value. 

I believe this was one person's collection...too much older boutique gear to be any store in Canada. Why would any store have Bruno or Komet amps? I'm sure there's never been a dealer for either in Canada. That being said, I'm still really curious to know who the collection belonged to.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a local news article about the auction (was posted at TGP).


----------



## graybelieve65 (7 mo ago)

good


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

A little patience paid off and I scored a lot of Skreddy pedals including the harder to find Kusanagi MKII. Someone from Manitoba picked up the majority of Skreddy pedals.


----------



## Archeonn (Sep 8, 2021)

Haha so a few of the guitars are already listed on Reverb, using the Able Auction photos.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I came across a thread on TGP where someone claims they bought 63 pedals. i wonder if the person is here on GC?






So I just bought 63 guitar pedals...


*updated with pictures* There was a MASSIVE gear auction in Vancouver ( Surrey actually) this weekend. Well over a million in guitars and gear. There were 100's of pedals with many bunched into single lots. Some amazing gems grouped together with average pedals. Some incredible pieces from...



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## Super II (Sep 11, 2021)

Archeonn said:


> Haha so a few of the guitars are already listed on Reverb, using the Able Auction photos.


And now this:


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Super II said:


> And now this:
> View attachment 421679


Brand new seller as well. Lame.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

BobChuck said:


> I want that red Matchless head


Did you know it was an HC-85?


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

TimH said:


> Did you know it was an HC-85?


Wasnt sure, but it looked like it.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

BobChuck said:


> Wasnt sure, but it looked like it.


You have a better eye than I do. I thought it was an early HC-30...not mad that I made the mistake  Trying to figure out what the street value is now though.


----------

